# cahier des charges



## Telemaque68

Pouvez vous me donner la traduction de cahier des charges ?

merci d'avance


Guillaume


----------



## Gil

specifications ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Requirements est également utilisé dans l'industrie.


----------



## Jabote

Specifications is what is used in contracts


----------



## Agnès E.

Jabote said:
			
		

> Specifications is what is used in contracts


 
Oui, tout à fait, mais lorsque je négociais des contrats avec des marines étrangères, nous ajoutions aux "spectifications" (aspects purement techniques généralement) d'autres choses (délais et conditions de livraison, formation éventuelle du personnel du client, recette en usine, etc.) ; le tout s'appelait "requirements" et formait ce que l'on appelait le "cahier des charges".


----------



## CLEMENTINE

*Hello*
*what about "job description" (describing the tasks and/or responsibilities of an employee or a team)?*


----------



## Agnès E.

CLEMENTINE said:
			
		

> *Hello*
> *what about "job description" (describing the tasks and/or responsibilities of an employee or a team)?*


 
This can be part of the "requirements", yes.


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Oui, tout à fait, mais lorsque je négociais des contrats avec des marines étrangères, nous ajoutions aux "spectifications" (aspects purement techniques généralement) d'autres choses (délais et conditions de livraison, formation éventuelle du personnel du client, recette en usine, etc.) ; le tout s'appelait "requirements" et formait ce que l'on appelait le "cahier des charges".


 
Je travaille dans le service Approvisionnement (procurement) d'une très importante société (qui n'a rien à voir avec la marine); tous les contrats négociés avec les fournisseurs comprennent une section "specifications" qui ne portent pas uniquement sur les spécificités techniques, mais également sur tout ce que tu mentionnes (délais et conditions de livraison, soutien technique et durée de ce soutien, formation du personnel etc.). Et en français on appelle ça le cahier des charges. Dans ton exemple de contrats avec les marines, je suppose que lesdits délais et conditions autres que techniques faisaient l'objet de clauses spécifiques, mais ce n'est pas nécessairement le cas dans tous les domaines.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 à toi aussi !


----------



## 2frei

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> La réponse est pourtant dans ce fil : le terme le plus usité est *specifications*, mais on peut également rencontrer *requirements*.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, le cahier des charges est un document présentant succintement les aspects techniques d'une affaire. Il est réalisé par le client.

Sur ce débouche une réponse d'appel d'offre afin de remporter l'affaire. Si le contrat est signé, alors tu pourras réaliser un document de spécifications. Ce document est contractuel et précise en détail ce que tu t'engages à livrer. Et effectivement il se traduit en terme d'exigences ou "requirements".

Cependant effectivement, les specs s'inspirent très nettement du cahier des charges, mais en plus précis (y'a un aspect métier derrière, bien entendu).

Je suis plutôt ok avec les deux dernières définitions.


----------



## greeeg

In my job (production machines), we say for "cahier des charges":
URS: user requirement specifications


----------



## BriGuy

A ma poste (dans une grande compagnie de defense) nous utilisons la phrase Statement of Work. mais c'est peut-etre specifique a cette industrie, ou meme a cette compagnie.


----------



## SissideMorsang

Merci également pour ces informations. Moi je retiens à la fois requirements et specifications selon le niveau de détail.


----------



## maggita

Hola,

How do u translate the concept of "cahier des charges" ?
It means some document which gathers informations on a project like the means to achieve it or just its content for example.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Stephanagreg

I would suggest "specifications" or "book of specifications", as in "Prices and planning of each solution were treated but each solution hasn’t be presented. By taking again by preference the book of specifications, each solution is detailed" (found on Google).


----------



## shabdaranga

Hi,
Cahier des charges in IT language means "work specifications"
good day


----------



## BBL

maggita said:


> Hola,
> 
> How do u translate the concept of "cahier des charges" ?
> It means some document which gathers informations on a project like the means to achieve it or just its content for example.
> Muchas gracias


 
It is definitely what was said in the answer that you already got: "Specifications" or Book of specifications".


----------



## maggita

thanks a lot 
good day


----------



## lucyjane

Definitely NOT "book of specifications"! "Specs sheet" is another alternative.


----------



## wittyguy

In the field of the pharmaceutical industry, we name "le cahier des charges" as "technical agreement".
Hope this helps


----------



## Hakro

I think that quite often "specifications" is a good translation. For example:

_Le produit est développé par la société « XXX » selon un cahier des charges fixé par le groupe YYY._


----------



## Tresley

I have to translate lots of "cahier des charges" for the I.T. industry and I always entitle the documents "user requirements report".

I hope this helps.


----------



## nic456

Salut,

Moi, j'ai trouvé dans le dico Collins Robert Terms and Conditions ou Terms of Reference et cela me semble bien dans le contexte legal d'un contrat. Une entreprise spécifie l'"ensemble des conditions imposées à l'agent économique qui désire exécuter un travail proposé par un autre agent économique." (DAFA)


----------



## Eagle7585

Tresley said:


> I have to translate lots of "cahier des charges" for the I.T. industry and I always entitle the documents "user requirements report".
> 
> I hope this helps.



Je fais actuellement un stage dans le domaine de l'informatique à Londres et le terme employé le plus souvent est : "Software requirements specification"
Donc on en revient a "requirement" et/ou "specification"


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Que signifie le terme « cahier des charges »? Quel serait l'équivalent en anglais?

Voici la phrase (tirée du CV d'un ingénieur en mécanique):
« expert en définition du_ cahier des charges??_ pour les nouveaux produits avec le client ». 

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Lezert

j'entends souvent parler de "_specifications_"


----------



## francais_espanol

Ah! Merci beaucoup Lezert


----------



## ujkereses

I propose the translation above
*"**User Requirements"*


----------



## giga2294

"User Requirements" = expression des besoins, non?
In a project, you have first the user requirements and then after the specifications.


----------



## patrickgauthier

Quelle est la traduction en Anglais de Cahier des Charges pour un decorateur


----------



## Draper

_Features specifications_, maybe.


----------



## lisbeth.feldspar

On pourrait dire "work plan" ou "estimate" ou "specifications" ... ça dépend.  Est-ce que vous pouvez nous donner plus de contexte?

lisbeth


----------



## patrickgauthier

Draper/Lizeth.,

Avec mes remerciements, j'ai traduit "cahier des charges" par "technical specifications"


----------



## Antracks

J'ai travaillé en tant qu'acheteur dans un groupe international. Et ayant mené des projets internationaux, je peux te dire que pour "cahier des charges" nous utilisions le terme "Statement of work"


----------



## Parigigi

What about the "cahier des charges" of a public theatre, for example? 
Thanks!


----------

